# My beautiful Girl :D



## mac_obsession (Aug 25, 2005)

So yeah, I got frustrated and finally laid out $130 for this thing called a maxiglide...It's like a ceramic flat iron but not really. Its way better. I got it for my daughters hair cause she likes when its straight. sooooo this is before - NOW mind you, her birthday is coming up, we are having a m/u party and I got hair mascara, so we just HAD to try it out on her hair...so thats why the left side is 6 different colors 












and after 20 mins of straightening






and the back





the best thing is there were minimal tears, no damage to her hair, and it was easy enough for her to do...so all in all Id say it was a good deal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I didnt do both sides cause I was scared the colors might become permanent if I pressed em...But the best thing is there were no chemicals or no heat damage cause it uses steam...


----------



## Janice (Aug 25, 2005)

Love the "hair mascara"! What a cute idea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I *really* love her hair curly, the natural highlights in her hair are AMAZING. What a pretty girl!


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 25, 2005)

Ty Janice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I told her I would miss her curls, and she said "but mommy they'll be back when Im in highschool or something" lol..

thank you, she is such a doll..makes life wonderful even when its not!


----------



## Shawna (Aug 25, 2005)

She is adorable


----------



## xtina420 (Aug 25, 2005)

Wow is she ever pretty !!! I just love her hair too. She's just beautiful.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Aug 26, 2005)

she is so beautiful!! I used to have hair mascara..lol i love it. I wish I could still use it but with my blonde hair it stays in there permentaly


----------



## exodus (Aug 26, 2005)

Oh my that girl will be a heartbreaker when she grows up! Gorgeous!


----------



## jasper17 (Aug 26, 2005)

What a cutie!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Aug 26, 2005)

I know I've told you before but she is just so beautiful. I love her hair straight or curly she looks beautiful either way.


----------



## mrskloo (Aug 26, 2005)

Your daughter is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 26, 2005)

Ty all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



She is so sweet, she gets such a kick when I post her pics and tell her what everyone says about her (shes reading over my shoulder half the time) and she just thinks yall are so great, its so cute...
I wish I could show you how amazing she is other than her pics, she is one of those kids that is just really special...not that Im biased or anything, but shes a mother hen type. Takes care of everyone, and she is so silly...
She keeps me going thats for sure


----------



## Onederland (Aug 26, 2005)

HAHA I LOVE IT!


crazzzy hair day!


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 26, 2005)

hehe yeah I cant wait for her bday so I can take pics of all the kids with funked out hair and makeup and boas and scarves and stuff...I think Im more excited than she is!


----------



## professionaltart (Aug 26, 2005)

she is sooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pink_minx (Aug 26, 2005)

aww shes adorable I love the hair mascara too so cute!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 26, 2005)

i'll say it again.. she's soooo beautiful!!!!


----------



## lovemichelle (Aug 26, 2005)

aww she's so cute. i've seen that straightener on tv, i always watch the commerial no matter how many times i've seen it already.


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 27, 2005)

Hehe thank you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lovemichelle, I saw it on one night and I was like hmmmmm that looks interesting, so I did what I do best...I researched it. I found lots of reviews from diff people and I was like this might work for her. So I got it...after looking for the best price of course. 

It really did work nicely on her hair, unwashed, and tangled...we had to comb through it first which was tough but then it glided right through...It was worth the money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





LOL I just now realized (mind you I bought the damn shirt) that it says expert surf-boy rescue lol. I guess it all makes sense from her love of Jesse Mccartney (summerland surfer boy)


----------



## Gloriamgo (Aug 27, 2005)

She is soo beautiful!!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 27, 2005)

awww, she's adorable!! and her hair looks great ;]


----------



## gis08 (Aug 28, 2005)

i agree, she's so beautiful!!!


----------



## AlliSwan (Aug 28, 2005)

I can't wait for pics of all the girls from the party! Please post them!


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 28, 2005)

I definately will, of course with permission from their moms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Its not till october, but Im starting early cause we're gonna have a very good party!!


----------



## Miss_MAC (Aug 28, 2005)

Shes so cute! i remember i had red hair mascara in middle school....lol..thats the only thing my dad would let me do to my hair. i wish straighteners were affordable when i was in middle school....i had the curliest hair and i got made fun of big time because i didnt know how to handle it...ur daughter is lucky she has a nice mommy to get that straightener!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Aug 29, 2005)

She is totally adorable!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Man.. your in trouble when she gets older!!


----------



## Tessigrl (Aug 30, 2005)

She is such a pretty girl, looks like you have fun with you, can't wait to see the pics from her b-day party!


----------



## Jamie (Aug 31, 2005)

your daughter looks so cute in those pictures.


----------



## sassy*girl (Sep 1, 2005)

she's so adorable! advanced happy bday to her


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 1, 2005)

Ty all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Shes so pissed at me now lol 
Its time to get back into a school schedule...shes mad cause shes gonna be 8 and she has to be in bed by 8pm lol....ohhh i cant wait for schoool to starttttt


----------



## alt629 (Sep 1, 2005)

i'm sure you hear it ALL the time, i know i've said it before, but she is just gorgeous!  i hope you tell her how beautiful we all think she is!


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Sep 2, 2005)

She is beautiful...I looove her hair!


----------



## midnightlouise (Sep 2, 2005)

OMG! Jan! She is so darn cute!!! What a little doll!  You'll have to be beating the boys back from your door with a club when she gets a little older! *starts praying for you now* lol!


----------



## Sanne (Sep 2, 2005)

she is the most gorgheous little girl i've ever seen!! she looks so happy


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 5, 2005)

thanks guys *grins sheepishly* 
I already am beating the boys off...Its scary. Im actually scared of the future, cause shes developed already, and is continuing (obviously)! I wish she could stay at like age 3...it was so perfect then..now she knows how to roll her eyes, and talk back!!

Seriously tho, I am terrified of the future, I just hope that Ive tought her right and that she'll act appropriately...


----------



## Pei (Sep 7, 2005)

The 2nd pic looks so J-Lo-ish!
Very pretty girl u have


----------



## user4 (Sep 7, 2005)

how cute is she... omg!


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 8, 2005)

Ty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Shes 95% angel


----------

